# Mad River Glen VT : February 14, 2014 – Valentine’s Day Storm Redux



## MadPatSki (Feb 21, 2014)

*Mad River Glen VT : February 14, 2014 – Valentine’s Day Storm Redux*



> Everybody’s talking ’bout the stormy weather
> And what’s a man do to but work out whether it’s true?
> Looking for a man with a focus and a temper
> Who can open up a map and see between one and two
> ...



Lionel, Powderfreak, JoshFox and all the others were talking about the upcoming stormy weather. The finally long awaited storm for the snow starved Northeast mountains.
Is it true or will everyone be disappointed again?
Looking at a map and trying to figure out where it will hit and where I can go?
I can’t choke now on a trip to Vermont.

Got to Mad River Glen and everyone was there.
Looking to ride in a secret location.
Not the smartest thing to do when you’re solo and run into trouble.
Trying to get my head quiet from my problems.
Still a challenge to get out of the bed right now!!!

Click link to access full TR and pics.
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2014...-february-14-2014-valentines-day-storm-redux/


----------

